# Violation of no ?



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...are they feeders coming from gear of building 1 into building 2?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Is this building 1 and building 2 or tenant space 1 and tenant space 2?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Rob2354 said:


> In a strip mall shopping center, the service-entrance conductors for building 2 pass through the interior ceiling space of building 1.
> What code section ?


Every Poco in North America is going to insist that the MAIN disconnects be ganged together, up with the meters and OCPD. ( Strip malls )

So the conductors are FEEDERS not service conductors.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

telsa said:


> *Every Poco in North America is going to insist that the MAIN disconnects be ganged together,* up with the meters and OCPD. ( Strip malls )
> 
> So the conductors are FEEDERS not service conductors.


That is not the case here. We can have the meters grouped and service conductors run outside of the building to each occupancy with the service disconnects inside the occupancies.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> That is not the case here. We can have the meters grouped and service conductors run outside of the building to each occupancy with the service disconnects inside the occupancies.


I've seen plenty of strip malls that have centrally located meter rooms with meters and discos that just feed main lug panels in the individual stores.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've seen plenty of strip malls that have centrally located meter rooms with meters and discos that just feed main lug panels in the individual stores.


Around here the meters are often grouped on the outside of the building with no disconnects at the meters. The service conduits are run on the outside of the building or underground to service panels in each occupancy. Of course the panels have a main breaker that serves as the service disconnect and service OCPD.


----------



## bad_crimp90 (Aug 8, 2016)

telsa said:


> Every Poco in North America is going to insist that the MAIN disconnects be ganged together, up with the meters and OCPD. ( Strip malls )
> 
> So the conductors are FEEDERS not service conductors.


what is Poco short for?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Around here the meters are often grouped on the outside of the building with no disconnects at the meters. The service conduits are run on the outside of the building or underground to service panels in each occupancy. Of course the panels have a main breaker that serves as the service disconnect and service OCPD.


But having a main breaker in a panel that could be a block away from the meter does nothing for the 5000' of conductors in conduit upstream of the breaker.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> But having a main breaker in a panel that could be a block away from the meter does nothing for the 5000' of conductors in conduit upstream of the breaker.


Not a code issue, or even a real safety issue, as long as the service conductors are outside of the building.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

bad_crimp90 said:


> what is Poco short for?


Power Company.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Not a code issue, or even a real safety issue, as long as the service conductors are outside of the building.


Things happen.


----------



## therain (Jan 18, 2013)

Art. 230.3. 2008 is the one I had in my truck.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

230.3 One Building or Other Structure Not to Be Supplied
Through Another. Service conductors supplying a
building or other structure shall not pass through the interior
of another building or other structure.

The OP said the Bldg 1 service conductors passed through the Bldg 2 interior ceiling. No bueno.


----------

